# Myers Briggs Tests by 7 different angles



## punky16 (Nov 9, 2010)

Please take all seven of my Myers Briggs tests and help me figure out if it gives the same answer each time or something different each time...I am checking for consistency.



1. OkCupid | Take The Myers Briggs Short Quiz



2. OkCupid | Take The Myer's Briggs Physigonomy Test



3. OkCupid | Take The Cognitive Functions Quiz



4. OkCupid | Take The Myers Briggs - by - Couples - Fights Test



5. OkCupid | Take The Myers Briggs by Best Friends Test



6. HelloQuizzy.com: The Myers Briggs People Smart Test



7. OkCupid | Take The Myers Briggs Self Smart Test

Post your results.


----------



## Herp (Nov 25, 2010)

*The Myers Briggs Short Quiz *: EINFP
*The Myers Briggs Self Smart Test* : INFP
*The Myers Briggs People Smart Test * : INTP
*The Myers Briggs by Best Friends Test* : ENFP
*The Myers Briggs - by - Couples - Fights Test *: Fun imaginatives and serious supervisors
*The Cognitive Functions Quiz* : INFP
*The Myer's Briggs Physigonomy Test* : ENFJ

The worst test to answer was the cognitive functions one. It felt too messy for me. As for the rest, Ne ftw.


----------



## obstinatesnooperr (Jan 24, 2010)

1. EISNFP
2. 60% I, 40% E, 67% N, 33% S, 25% F, 75% T, 67% P, 33% J! (INTP)
3. ISFP 25% Se, 0% Si, 0% Ne, 13% Ni, 13% Te, 0% Ti, 0% Fe and 75% Fi!
4. Retake this.0% Se, 100% Si, 50% Ne, 50% Ni, 100% Fi, 0% Fe, 100% Te and 0% Ti! (_If your top four functions are (Ne, Si, Fi, Te) then you are either an INFP, ENFP, ESTJ, or ISTJ. This is t_he Fun Imaginatives and the Serious Supervisors.)
5. 0% I, 100% E, 0% S, 100% N, 100% F, 0% T, 0% P and 100% J! (ENFJ)
6. 0% E, 100% I, 0% S, 100% N, 0% T, 100% F, 0% P and 100% J! (INFJ)
7.100% E, 0% I, 0% S, 100% N, 0% T, 100% F, 0% P and 100% J! (ENFJ)


----------



## Musique247 (Nov 14, 2010)

1.


> retake this test. 83% introverted, 67% extroverted, 67% sensing, 83% intuitive, 83% thinking, 83% feeling, 67% perceiving and 67% judging!


2.


> your result for the myer's briggs physigonomy test ... *e n t p* or* e n f p*
> 20% i, *80% e*, *67% n*, 33% s, *50% f, 50% t*, *67% p*, 33% j!
> 
> Entp: + clever, bonds suddenly, sense of humor, tackles challenges -argues(girl in shape of things movie), plays devil's advocate, not patient w/ dumb people
> ...


3.


> if you choose option 2 and b (ne, si, fe, ti) then you are either an intp, entp, esfj, or isfj.
> 
> *entp*
> 
> ...


4.


> retake this.
> 
> 50% se, 50% si, 100% ne, 0% ni, 50% fi, 50% fe, 100% te and 0% ti!


5.


> your result for the myers briggs by best friends test ...
> 0% i, 100% e, 0% s, 100% n, 0% f, 100% t, 100% p and 0% j!
> *e n t p *


6.


> 100% e, 0% i, 0% s, 100% n, 100% t, 0% f, 100% p and 0% j!


7


> 100% e, 0% i, 0% s, 100% n, 100% t, 0% f, 100% p and 0% j


I guess I am a little bias because I am familiar with the cognitive functions.  Format of test 5,6,7 were frustrating. So much information to scroll through on one page. I prefer an easier interface.


----------



## BlissfulDreams (Dec 25, 2009)

*1. Myers-Briggs Short Quiz* - INFJ (100% I, 100% N, 100% F, 50% J) - I often test INFJ.
*2. The Myer's Briggs Physigonomy Test* - ESXJ
*3. The Cognitive Functions Quiz* - ENFP (I have high Ne so it's understandable)
*4. Couples-Fights Test* - Retake this - Si 100%, Ne 100%, Fi 50%, Fe 50%, Ti 100% (I switched a couple answers that I was unsure of and could never get a clear answer on this one)
*5. Best Friends Test* - Since I did not get a clear answer from the Couples test, I chose from all the answers - ISFP or ESFJ
*6. People Smart* *Test* - ENTP or ESTP or ISTJ
*7. Self-smart* *Test *- INFP

I don't know whether you'll find this helpful, but I thought I would post my criticisms/suggestions for some of the tests.

*The Myer's Briggs Physigonomy Test
- *It was difficult to tell the difference between some of the options and I didn't find the photos very helpful. I would suggest finding photos that clearly illustrate each of the options and adding a description that describes how the photos illustrate what you want us to choose between.
- I also found it hard to choose between some options because I fell in-between some of them. For example, the question of whether I had a small nose with small nostrils and two or less bumps, OR a big nose with big nostrils and three bumps. I don't fit either description as I have a larger nose with wide nostrils but two bumps. I couldn't tell which was more relevant, the overall size of the nose or the bumps. Two separate questions would have made it easier. There was also the question where you asked whether the taker had deep-set AND hooded eyes or non-deepset eyes. I have deep-set eyes, but they are not hooded and they did not look like the photo you provided for deep set eyes (ie. small and squinty). However, the sockets are definitely deep-set rather than protruding or normal, as my brow bone sticks out further than my eyes. I wasn't sure what to answer.

*Best Friends Test*
- I thought there was too much text all on one page. It made it confusing and annoying to compare one option to another. I would suggest splitting up the text somehow and/or making it look more organized. You could have the test taker choose one description for intellectual, confidence booster, and inner child. You could make it so that they can only choose an option once or they get the cheating result.
- Also, I think listing the MBTI types by the celebrity photos can contribute to bias. You might want to leave that out, as the point is to figure out what the test taker's type is by them choosing a description.

*People Smart Test
*- I found it difficult to choose between options. I also think you could leave out the MBTI types at the end, due to possible bias.

*Self-smart* *Test
*- I think listing the types at the bottom defeats the purpose of the test.


----------



## timwaagh (Dec 1, 2010)

1. EISNTP
67% Introverted, 67% Extroverted, 50% Sensing, 67% Intuitive, 100% Thinking, 17% Feeling, 100% Perceiving and 0% Judging!
(that's why i am doubting between those types a lot)
2. ISxP
80% I, 20% E, 33% N, 67% S, 50% F, 50% T, 67% P, 33% J!
(I was guessing most of the time)
3. INFP
0% Se, 13% Si, 25% Ne, 0% Ni, 13% Te, 0% Ti, 0% Fe and 75% Fi!
(cool, I am an INFP fan)
4. Retake this.

50% Se, 50% Si, 50% Ne, 50% Ni, 50% Fi, 50% Fe, 0% Te and 100% Ti!
(not so consistent with number 3)
5. ENFP (but really, I just took one that came early. it takes too long to read all of it)
0% I, 100% E, 0% S, 100% N, 100% F, 0% T, 100% P and 0% J!
6. ISTJ
0% E, 100% I, 100% S, 0% N, 100% T, 0% F, 0% P and 100% J
7. INTP (well, you kind of give the game away here. this is not a test at all)
I am sorry to say this to the OP, but i really don't like many of the tests. boring, too few questions, vague, requires that i crack my head, that sort of thing. the first thing was ok, though.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

1. INTFPJ
100% Introverted, 0% Extroverted, 17% Sensing, 100% Intuitive, 83% Thinking, 100% Feeling, 67% Perceiving and 50% Judging!
You are the letters [INFP] [INFJ] [INTP] [INTJ]. You are the romantic nerd. But you should read the descriptions and choose between groups of two. You are either the INTP and INFJ or INTJ and INFP; or quit possibly a third type and possibly all four types, unless you took this test wrong in which case, make it easier on yourself and retake it with less yeses.

2. ESxJ - hahaha!
40% I, 60% E, 33% N, 67% S, 50% F, 50% T, 0% P, 100% J!

3. ENFP

0% Se, 13% Si, 75% Ne, 0% Ni, 13% Te, 0% Ti, 0% Fe and 25% Fi!
The ENFP is zany, reporters, lots of charm, lots of affection in public, soft hearted, silly switch, unconventional, persuasive, can make strangers feel like best friends, hasty emotions, cycles between groups of friends, not very precise, bad about finishing a project, procrastinators. 

4. Retake this. INxP

0% Se, 100% Si, 100% Ne, 0% Ni, 50% Fi, 50% Fe, 50% Te and 50% Ti!

5. ENFP

6. can relate to chunks of many descriptions

7 see above....


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*The Myers Briggs Short Quiz*

*ISNTFPJ*
100% Introverted, 0% Extroverted, 50% Sensing, 100% Intuitive, 83% Thinking, 50% Feeling, 83% Perceiving and 50% Judging!


*The Myer's Briggs Physigonomy Test*

*80% I, 20% E, 67% N, 33% S, 50% F, 50% T, 33% P, 67% J!*

Or, *INFPJ*.


*The Myers Briggs - by - Couples - Fights Test*

Retake this.
50% Se, 50% Si, 0% Ne, 100% Ni, 100% Fi, 0% Fe, 50% Te and 50% Ti!

INTx


----------

